# Dented egg - still alive



## art (Mar 30, 2019)

One of my hen's remaining eggs was dented and bled, but the wound "scabbed" up and the chick is still moving and developing inside. Is this okay, or should i remove the egg entirely? It doesn't smell nor is it rotting, and movement is still visible inside the egg.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The problem with cracked eggs is that they lose moisture faster than they should. You will improve the chances of survival if you seal the crack with a thin layer of Elmers glue, or a bit of hot candle wax. Don't cover the whole egg with it, just the cracked area. Then you will have to wait and see whether the chick makes it to hatching or not. Sometimes damaged eggs survive and hatch, and sometimes they don't.


----------

